
A landmark Vermont law nudges over 120 data brokers out of the shadows - pastalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/90302036/over-120-data-brokers-inch-out-of-the-shadows-under-landmark-vermont-law
======
codedokode
What really surprises me that it is legal to collect and resell personal data
in USA. This might be benefecial for companies or scammers, but definitely not
for common people.

------
criddell
> “We opposed the data broker registry in Vermont because we believe it is
> unnecessary to single out a specific industry (in this case, ‘data
> brokers,’) when first-party data controllers often have as much data as
> companies like Acxiom,” the company’s chief data ethics officer Jordan
> Abbott told Wired.

I agree with him. First parties like Google and Facebook should be subject to
the same rules.

But what really surprised me was that Acxiom has a chief data ethics officer.
That job sounds like it would be as real as a consumer health advocate at
Philip Morris.

~~~
cronix
> First parties like Google and Facebook should be subject to the same rules.

I think we need a step before even reaching Google/FB: The ISP/cellular
provider, and whatever the DNS provider is.

------
ratling
[https://www.vtsosonline.com/online/BusinessInquire/FilingHis...](https://www.vtsosonline.com/online/BusinessInquire/FilingHistory?businessID=352781)

Experian 6\. The number of security breaches that the data broker experienced
during the prior year: 0 . Total number of consumers affected by the breaches:
0 .

Heh, missed their little 'kerfluffle' by a few months. I'm curious if they
have to refile these yearly/semi-yearly/etc.

------
coldcode
A good start, but only a minimal one. It should at least exist on a national
level.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Call your representatives!

